# 1/24-1/25 storm



## mlctvt (Jan 22, 2010)

This one looks nasty, forecast is calling for 1-2 inches of NCP (r**n) even for southern VT! We've been waiting for a storm for weeks and this is what we get? Let's hope the back end "snow showers" Monday night through Wedsnesday helps repair the damage.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 22, 2010)

Too much warm air this time--just the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2010)

I think they're calling for rain throughout vermont.

two words you never want to hear.

Lake Cutter.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Too much warm air this time--just the way it goes sometimes.



any hope for next friday?  i heard a few things about a little snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 22, 2010)

I could see just a little front-end snow Sunday evening before the changeover to rain (maybe from Killington north) but it doesn't matter at that point.  

Next weekend looks better once that upper level trough sets in with the cold air already in place.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like ncp for PA.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 22, 2010)

This is crap! I was hoping it would be cool enough in Southern VT...guess not. At least the cold weather rolls in later next week. At least they can make whatever melts. 

We could get 1-2" of rain in CT..and thunderstorms. Whoopie! 

I hope February delivers.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I could see just a little front-end snow Sunday evening before the changeover to rain (maybe from Killington north) but it doesn't matter at that point.
> 
> Next weekend looks better once that upper level trough sets in with the cold air already in place.



Winn:

Hopefully this is the climax of the halftime show.  From what I've read its a pattern reload and most mets think February has the potential to produce.  Seen it happen many times before.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 22, 2010)

just my luck, leaving for Smuggs tonight for 5 days...thru wed


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 22, 2010)

Well,you have two solid days of skiing before the slop moves in Sunday night (at least it's at night).  Hopefully you can salvage Tues and Wed when it turns colder (maybe late Monday).


----------



## black (Jan 22, 2010)

Think it will hold off rain till mid day sunday at mt snow?  i have sunday tickets there...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 22, 2010)

as recently as yesterday forecasts for southeastern PA were calling for a mess of mixed precip for this morning's rush hour...rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow...i got caught behind a truck spraying brine solution last night in preparation for this mess

so i wake up this morning...not a drop of precip had fallen...roads dry...still nothing has come down all day...in fact the sun has been in and out all day...100 miles to the west in harrisburg it looks like it's been snowing all day

the moral: until it happens, you just don't know...hope for the best, prepare for the worst


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 22, 2010)

black said:


> Think it will hold off rain till mid day sunday at mt snow?  i have sunday tickets there...



Here's the forecast I update for them...still looks like you get the whole day in before precip starts...maybe a little snow/mix starting up across southern VT for the last few runs but most holds off til dark.


----------



## Euler (Jan 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Here's the forecast I update for them...still looks like you get the whole day in before precip starts...maybe a little snow/mix starting up across southern VT for the last few runs but most holds off til dark.



Keeping my fingers crossed that it stays decent through the day Sunday.  There's really not too much base in SoVT right now so I'm frankly a bit worried about what 1-2 inches of rain's gonna do:angry::sad:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2010)

This is a shame...

Maine is awesome right now.

Pics from Sugarloaf and Saddleback look fantastic. I skied SR today, and it was a damn near perfect day. Sunshine, High 20s, No wind, soft snow everywhere. Yesterday was apparently the same, as is the prediction for tomorrow, so I'm going to enjoy it while it's here.

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 22, 2010)

Euler said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that it stays decent through the day Sunday.  There's really not too much base in SoVT right now so I'm frankly a bit worried about what 1-2 inches of rain's gonna do:angry::sad:



You should be in good shape.  I'll keep the forecast updated through the weekend and I'll pop in here every now and then for a quick update as well.  Have fun.

Cheers!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> You should be in good shape.  I'll keep the forecast updated through the weekend and I'll pop in here every now and then for a quick update as well.  Have fun.
> 
> Cheers!


Can you keep an eye out on Blue as well? I have my 1st ski trip with my little bro in 2 years planned for Monday.
http://www.snowforecast.com/BlueMountainSkiArea


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 22, 2010)

Root,

I know the forecasts are pretty thin in some areas as we don't have the staff yet for complete coverage.  But considering a really cool trip with your bro, I will post an update here for you when I get the chance...either tonight or first thing tomorrow, cool?

WC


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Root,
> 
> I know the forecasts are pretty thin in some areas as we don't have the staff yet for complete coverage.  But considering a really cool trip with your bro, I will post an update here for you when I get the chance...either tonight or first thing tomorrow, cool?
> 
> WC


Couldn't ask for more! :beer:


----------



## KingM (Jan 22, 2010)

Get your skiing in this weekend. At least in the MRV, the conditions were absolutely fantastic today. I skied to the closing bell at SB and it was blue and clear and perfect temperatures.

Quite depressing to think that in 48 hours it's all going to turn to the slop, but for now, it was great.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 22, 2010)

KingM said:


> Get your skiing in this weekend. At least in the MRV, the conditions were absolutely fantastic today. I skied to the closing bell at SB and it was blue and clear and perfect temperatures.
> 
> Quite depressing to think that in 48 hours it's all going to turn to the slop, but for now, it was great.



Randi and I were at the Bush today and your right, it was an awsome day! Alot of thin cover on CastleRock butit still skied well,  after this storm it wil be really rough over there.


----------



## KingM (Jan 22, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Randi and I were at the Bush today and your right, it was an awsome day! Alot of thin cover on CastleRock butit still skied well,  after this storm it wil be really rough over there.



I never actually made it to CR even though I meant to. I was skiing the lower mountain with the kids, and then when they went back with the school bus I couldn't tear myself away from Sunrise and Birch Run until it was too late to make it to the upper mountain.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 23, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Can you keep an eye out on Blue as well? I have my 1st ski trip with my little bro in 2 years planned for Monday.
> http://www.snowforecast.com/BlueMountainSkiArea



Are you only heading out Monday or will it be a multi-day outing?  If only Monday, it'll still be pretty sloppy wet.  Rain hangs on into the morning and tapers off by afternoon--mild though in the upper 40's!  Not the best of days though--if anything, you may be able to get some afternoon runs in.  If you could hang on til Tuesday, it looks drier and cooler--some clouds and maybe a few base sprinkles (freezing levels barely drop for perhaps a summit snow shower/flurry).  Summit winds both days out of the west around 25-30mph.  

I may pop into the forecast site to toss in some daily details when I get the chance and/or if anything changes.

Cheers.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2010)

the only places that stand any chance of missing the rain are in Maine at elevation - Saddleback, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, where it may be sleet instead, preserving their snowpack. the valley temps in that region are expected to hit a high of 37 for about 4 hours on Monday, then drop after that.  Higher elevations might be able to stave off that 5 degrees above freezing in the valley, or at least limit the amount of rain on top to a very brief period.  

What I would really hope for is a prolonged period of snow midweek, after the cold but it's too far out to call that one right now.  NWS Gray indicates: 
For Early Next week:
" AT THIS POINT...WILL LEAVE A MENTION OF RAIN AND SNOW SHOWERS"

And then later in the week:
"MID RANGE MODELS ARE HINTING AT SOME TYPE OF EVENT FOR LATE IN THE WEEK"
IN THE WEEK.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Are you only heading out Monday or will it be a multi-day outing?  If only Monday, it'll still be pretty sloppy wet.  Rain hangs on into the morning and tapers off by afternoon--mild though in the upper 40's!  Not the best of days though--if anything, you may be able to get some afternoon runs in.  If you could hang on til Tuesday, it looks drier and cooler--some clouds and maybe a few base sprinkles (freezing levels barely drop for perhaps a summit snow shower/flurry).  Summit winds both days out of the west around 25-30mph.
> 
> I may pop into the forecast site to toss in some daily details when I get the chance and/or if anything changes.
> 
> Cheers.


Wow dude!  Awesome update :beer:
Just a day trip. Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to talk to him about switching our trip until Tuesday. Seems like that's the better option.  He doesn't get out that often, so I want to make sure he has a good time.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 23, 2010)

No problem.  I just saw their hours...til 10pm...maybe, juuuust maybe you could catch some evening skiing if he can't change the day.  Just a thought.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> No problem.  I just saw their hours...til 10pm...maybe, juuuust maybe you could catch some evening skiing if he can't change the day.  Just a thought.


My bro is self employed so it's easy for him to switch the day. 

Night skiing is pretty fun there. If my boss is ok with the switch, I still may go for Mon night.


----------



## KingM (Jan 23, 2010)

We had some cancellations at the inn for Monday and Tuesday due to the rain. Well, they didn't say that. One guy said he broke his ribs and another guy said he was called in for an emergency meeting at work. Someone else had a death in the family.

I feel sorry for all these mishaps. Such bad luck. Of course, nobody ever breaks their ribs on a powder day.


----------



## Zand (Jan 24, 2010)

Good time for an Ollie Williams forecast... "It's gonn' rain"


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I'll just hunker down and get some work done, so I'm caught up when the next dump comes.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 24, 2010)

If anyone's sking the Loaf and/or saddleback this week, a quick report on conditions would be appreciated. We have a window for this Thurs thru next wednesday to roadtrip and are on the fence right now.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2010)

Moe Ghoul,

I can't report on conditions but I can help out with the weather--it'll be chilling down this week to support more snowmaking after tomorrow's slop...bring extra layers because it looks real cold come Friday.  Some light snow/showers at times from Tuesday on will add some light accumulations through the rest of the week.  The weekend is starting to look fairly calm and quiet with some potential storminess brewing later in your trip (maybe next Tues/Wed?).


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If anyone's sking the Loaf and/or saddleback this week, a quick report on conditions would be appreciated. We have a window for this Thurs thru next wednesday to roadtrip and are on the fence right now.



From the recent trip reports conditions look stellar, snowfields are open at both mtns. Tons of snow. If they get a refresh after tomorrows rain, things should be right back where they left off.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 24, 2010)

This is going to be ugly....


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2010)

that's one ugly radar


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2010)

Bummer.  My trip with my brother is off for tomorrow and now he can't make Tuesday.  I'm still taking the day off though.


----------



## KingM (Jan 25, 2010)

So far nothing in the MRV. I was expecting to wait up to downpour. It looks like we've been in a fortunate dry slot, but that doesn't look like it's going to last. Still, we've escaped round one, which is something.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Bummer.  My trip with my brother is off for tomorrow and now he can't make Tuesday.  I'm still taking the day off though.



If I had a day off, I'd probably head for the hills anyways just to be outside.  I'd work on form, do drills, take a lesson or do something.  It's still winter after all, an there still is snow to work with!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2010)

Timing of it is just a little delayed but the heavy stuff is still on its way...yuck!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

KingM said:


> So far nothing in the MRV. I was expecting to wait up to downpour. It looks like we've been in a fortunate dry slot, but that doesn't look like it's going to last. Still, we've escaped round one, which is something.



KingM, I don't think you're in a slot.  It looks like the leading edge is about to hit you.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

Another ugly chart:


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2010)

True--a dry slot is typically the area _behind_ a cold front that clears out before the upper level low fills the clouds back in with some residual precip.  Sometimes called the "sucker hole."


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> True--a dry slot is typically the area _behind_ a cold front that clears out before the upper level low fills the clouds back in with some residual precip.  Sometimes called the "sucker hole."



Hey Winnchill, I appreciate all the know-how.  How do you know so much?  Did you study this stuff and/or are you a pro?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2010)

Still a part-time Met poking around forums here and there.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2010)

...focusing on ski resort weather past several years though.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2010)

The only positive spin I can put on today is that within hours, a lot of the water falling from the sky will be back in the sky in it's frozen form as it's launched out of a snowgun!  

Oh than that, today sucks weather wise!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> If I had a day off, I'd probably head for the hills anyways just to be outside.  I'd work on form, do drills, take a lesson or do something.  It's still winter after all, an there still is snow to work with!


Day off successfully switched to tomorrow.  I'll be skiing for sure.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

*Work*

:uzi:I really hate carrying an umbrella to work in JANUARY

Guess I'll have to get some office work done.  :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The only positive spin I can put on today is that within hours, a lot of the water falling from the sky will be back in the sky in it's frozen form as it's launched out of a snowgun!
> 
> Oh than that, today sucks weather wise!


Here's another positive spin...

Yesterday I skied two runs in the pouring rain.  At one point I had to stop mid trail just to wipe my goggles clean with a lens cloth.  I figure that counts as a mid-season washing of the ski gear.


----------



## KingM (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> KingM, I don't think you're in a slot.  It looks like the leading edge is about to hit you.



Yep, it has started to rain. Just a light drizzle and no problem yet for skiing. I've looked at the map though and see those big orange bands in the green that have all of the appearance of the Hammer of Doom.

Looks like the ME to SNE has been getting pounded for some time, though? Are the SNE resorts going to be reduced to WRODs when this is over?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

----------------------------ugh its  dark,   pouring rain  , dank, crapola ------------ thaws SUCK


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 25, 2010)

Sometimes I hate the East coast.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

KingM said:


> Are the SNE resorts going to be reduced to WRODs when this is over?



I have been praying to Ullr for temps drop before the precip ends.  The mets don't see it that way.  I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 25, 2010)

Saddleback shut down today to weather the rain event!



> We have a dreadful forecast for Monday which calls for sleet early changing to rain by mid-day. Rain could be heavy at times during the day but will change to snow during Monday night. We also expect very high gusty winds. Given the forecast, we will not operate for skiing Monday and will plan to re-open Tuesday morning at 9:00 AM. We have a deep base of very dry snow and there is little to no frost in the ground. The thinking is that if we stay off of the snow, water will be able to drain through the snow pack and into the ground. Once the snow has been allowed to drain out and returning cold temperatures set up the snow, the surfaces should groom up well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> I have been praying to Ullr for temps drop before the precip ends.  The mets don't see it that way.  I can dream, can't I?




Yup fantasy is HEALTHY  and the alternative is scary !


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

Remember the year, was it 2 or three ago when we had such a dearth of snow for such a prolonged period, that a large movement was underfoot to find the cheapest way out west.  Lot more chatter about that than the east ski conditions.  

Looking for a fast turn-around here.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

There IS a glimmer of hope today in Warp-ville and NVT.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup lookin for 3-6 LES tomorrow  Snow Ridge and MacCauley will  get some love


----------



## KingM (Jan 25, 2010)

Still just a few sprinkles up here. Looking at the radar, it has been mostly rotating around Vermont instead of hitting us. I know we'll get some r*** before we're done, but every hour that goes by without seeing it is that much more snow pack we'll retain when it finishes.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> ...focusing on ski resort weather past several years though.



So Winn, how's the second half of the week looking?  NWS is forecasting a likely prob for snow in the hills on Thursday.  Is this anything worth watching or just a dusting?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> So Winn, how's the second half of the week looking?  NWS is forecasting a likely prob for snow in the hills on Thursday.  Is this anything worth watching or just a dusting?



Hope it's worth watching...

Planning on Mt. Ellen on Thursday to take advantage of the $39 lift ticket...

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2010)

Brutal here in CT. If this were only snow.....probably would have stayed up in VT last night and tonight!


----------



## JD (Jan 25, 2010)

Pouring as of right now in Northfield VT.


----------



## onedkcharette (Jan 25, 2010)

lebanon nh raining like crazy... this sucks.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 25, 2010)

The downpour has yet to start on Burke, although the winds are hauling like crazy the rain has been spotty and drizzle-like.  Mt. closed today as the winds are heavy and given the radar we are bracing for impact.  On the bright side, Burke's local meterologist saying we are getting some snow out of this for tomorrow, not sure about the accuracy but one can only hope.  Hey Billski, thanks for your weather internet page, its very helpful to a meteoroligically challenge guy like me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't seen any of the radar images, but this storm just dropped a ton of water here in NJ.


----------



## KingM (Jan 25, 2010)

Pouring in the MRV now. It looks like we're just about to get the heaviest bands pass over the state.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

KingM said:


> Pouring in the MRV now. It looks like we're just about to get the heaviest bands pass over the state.




I don't even want to look out the window.  I'll just look at my FIS calendar.  Hey, February is looking outstanding.   Did you notice, there are two Valentine's days in February :-o


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 25, 2010)

Pouring.... haven't left the house all day.


----------



## polski (Jan 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The only positive spin I can put on today is that within hours, a lot of the water falling from the sky will be back in the sky in it's frozen form as it's launched out of a snowgun!



Along those lines, how about: "That's OK, Magic's snowmaking pond needed refilling anyway" ;-)

I'm pretty sanguine about this. Oh, it sucks, but personally I've had probably my best early season yet. And while this problem isn't trivial, at least it'll be short-lived.


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2010)

Hunter is almost in flood stage...  My basement is flooding.. Creek is lapping up to my yard...
Upper mountain closed.. Water pouring down Belt Parkway and Hellgate..


----------



## KingM (Jan 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> Hunter is almost in flood stage...  My basement is flooding.. Creek is lapping up to my yard...
> Upper mountain closed.. Water pouring down Belt Parkway and Hellgate..



Wow, that sucks. Nothing like that up here yet, although it's still raining pretty hard. I'm hoping the worst is behind us, but the radar makes it look like we still have several hours left.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Cleared up here now.


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2010)

KingM said:


> Wow, that sucks. Nothing like that up here yet, although it's still raining pretty hard. I'm hoping the worst is behind us, but the radar makes it look like we still have several hours left.



I hope you guys are ok...  It was crazy here for a while... The creek came up QUICK!  Ice chunks flying... totally insane...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> I hope you guys are ok...  It was crazy here for a while... The creek came up QUICK!  Ice chunks flying... totally insane...



Same thing around these part DMC...friggin nuts!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2010)

she just went swimming by my second floor office window......









cant remember the last time it rained this hard for this long.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Did you notice, there are two Valentine's days in February :-o



I noticed that too. Does Canada celebrate it on a different day? I'll take 2 big Valentine day storms however.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh man I used to get sooooo pissed when this kind of shit went down in the midwinter. I swore that was it-never again, it's a soul crushing experience. I am rooting for snow for you guys, it will come back, season has really just started


----------



## JD (Jan 25, 2010)

definitely winding down for the last hour or so.....looks like one more pulse....so, when's the next dump coming?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Oh man I used to get sooooo pissed when this kind of shit went down in the midwinter. I swore that was it-never again, it's a soul crushing experience. I am rooting for snow for you guys, it will come back, season has really just started


Eh, it happens every year at least once and often times more than once. It will just take a foot of fresh and we'll be back at it!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> So Winn, how's the second half of the week looking?  NWS is forecasting a likely prob for snow in the hills on Thursday.  Is this anything worth watching or just a dusting?



Hey Bill,

Was out all afternoon--just got in.  As far as getting the snow/freezing levels back down to support snow, we're in good shape the rest of the week--they'll be back down by late tonight/tomorrow.  We get a little residual moisture Tues-Wed with some upslope snow showers (light stuff mainly...probably a few inches, give or take) from mainly Killington northward, Loon northward, and around SR/SL in ME.  

Yeah, Thurs probably a better shot at some enhanced snow showers with more energy aloft helping out, maybe a little "squally"....again, northernmost resorts across VT/NH/ME probably get a few more inches out of that.  It gets _real_ cold Friday!

I'll keep things updated here for 
VT, NH, and ME  resorts.  I'll be tweaking a few things tomorrow (Thurs totals) but that's it in a nutshell.   

Hope that helps.    

Cheers!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2010)

By the way, we're gonna be doing some (VT/NH) ticket and lodging giveaways soon on our Facebook page, so it may be worth checking out guys!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> By the way, we're gonna be doing some (VT/NH) ticket and lodging giveaways soon on our Facebook page, so it may be worth checking out guys!



I saw that today.   I've been watching your reports.   I try not to look for a report I'll like, I'm just looking for a consensus whether I should go skiing or drinking


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmm, a _drinking_ forecast...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Hmm, a _drinking_ forecast...



AKA PDW!!  Prime Drinking Weather!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 25, 2010)

You should hear the rivers raging right now!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2010)

Most depressing thing in this storm for me today was driving by Whaleback.  They don't make much snow.  It was already hurting when I drove by at noon.  Driving back the other way and seeing the snow loss at 5 was a punch below the belt.    I don't ski there.  I just feel real bad knowing how much an event like this one sets back the little areas like Whaleback


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> AKA PDW!!  Prime Drinking Weather!


Too early for that.  I really hope we don't see any PDW until late April.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2010)

Absolutely nuts driving today.  I left my office in Northeast CT about 2 to head over to Hartford to teach a class, and had the "pleasure" of driving almost the whole way in what had to be the worst of the storm!   Tree limbs coming down on the backroads,  flooded sections of roadway, and then when hit I-84, the wind was howling from the South, basically perpendicular to the highway and with the firehouse quantity of rain coming down in the wind, the one thing it reminded me of was driving in total whiteout conditions   A wil ride to say the least!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 25, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Too early for that.  I really hope we don't see any PDW until late April.



Oh yeah I was speaking about the future......... far off future!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 25, 2010)

Speaking of rivers raging, Pemigewasset is over flood stage now at 10 feet!  Possibly to rise!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

Tuesday will be. PSW Prime Skating Weather

PFS


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you sure about Friday @Stowe?.   NWS says hi of 13 yet you show a hi of zero.  Are you talking summit or valley temps? 


WinnChill said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Was out all afternoon--just got in.  As far as getting the snow/freezing levels back down to support snow, we're in good shape the rest of the week--they'll be back down by late tonight/tomorrow.  We get a little residual moisture Tues-Wed with some upslope snow showers (light stuff mainly...probably a few inches, give or take) from mainly Killington northward, Loon northward, and around SR/SL in ME.
> 
> ...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Speaking of rivers raging, Pemigewasset is over flood stage now at 10 feet!  Possibly to rise!


Just woke up and noticed our field at the bottom of the hill is completely flooded out. This usually happens about four times a year, not too often in the middle of the winter though!  Snow pack has been substantially reduced by about 3/4 here in the low lands of Ashland. Quite a hit.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Just woke up and noticed our field at the bottom of the hill is completely flooded out. This usually happens about four times a year, not too often in the middle of the winter though!  Snow pack has been substantially reduced by about 3/4 here in the low lands of Ashland. Quite a hit.



Sheesh.  Stowe is reccommending groomers (no surprise) and has snow making blasting.


----------



## polski (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm just glad we have any snowpack left at all here in NE Mass. and hope it doesn't completely melt out before arctic air moves in - would hate to have to start a new base from scratch in the local bc/NELSAP hills I've been hitting, especially if we wind up getting any snow from ocean-effect late this week or the coastal storm forecast for this weekend.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2010)

billski said:


> Are you sure about Friday @Stowe?.   NWS says hi of 13 yet you show a hi of zero.  Are you talking summit or valley temps?



I know it shows Base temp but it's more of an overall mid-slope temp (we show base and summit temps for some CA resorts)....the bottom falls out on Friday so it's going to be frigid all around!  I'll be adding windchills here in a bit.  

Snowmaking temps look fantastic this week so hopefully they'll all go full blast on the guns!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 26, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Just woke up and noticed our field at the bottom of the hill is completely flooded out. This usually happens about four times a year, not too often in the middle of the winter though!  Snow pack has been substantially reduced by about 3/4 here in the low lands of Ashland. Quite a hit.



It is pretty wild, the mountains were covered with snow only two days agao, and now it is back to yuck brown for the most part


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2010)

6-8 overnight at Stowe...


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2010)

11" at J since yesterday....


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

JD said:


> 11" at J since yesterday....



this portends a weekend feeding frenzy.  Putting my contrarian hat on.  I'll be back channel on destinations....


----------

